# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Разбор задач к экзамену на Специалиста-Консультанта 1С по УТ 11.4

## marie.belo

Всем здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с билетами по Специалист-Консультант 1С по УТ 11.4, нужен разбор билетов, либо видео с решениями, свежих билетов! За ранее спасибо! Возможно за небольшую оплату!

----------


## sn-print

Удалось найти? Тоже актуально...

----------


## giza8

> Всем здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с билетами по Специалист-Консультант 1С по УТ 11.4, нужен разбор билетов, либо видео с решениями, свежих билетов! За ранее спасибо! Возможно за небольшую оплату!


На экзамене будут дополнительно другие задания и процентов на 30% меньше заданий. Готовился по ютуб каналу.

----------


## North dj

Нашлись билеты?

----------


## giza8

4 !!! Сдал... =)
ютубчик рулит

----------

